# Sevenstring.org... the album?



## DDDorian (Jul 3, 2009)

People have periodically brought the idea of a ss.org album up over the years, and I've received quite a few PMs about the idea since Song Of The Month started a month ago. Generally I've been pretty hesitant about the whole thing as it'll be a total clusterfuck getting dozens of people to come together on a single project over the internet, especially here where we seem to get hung up on the tiniest details At this point, though, I'm beginning to wonder: why the hell not? Might as well give it a shot. 

Ideally I'd aim to have everything sorted and finalised by January - an arbitrary deadline, but it'll do for now. Here are my very rough ideas on what the final product might be:

*14 tracks is a nice optimistic objective, I'd say we'd need 10 at a minimum though

*The tracklisting would be chosen as a collective with the final say ultimately going to the mods

*The album would be available as both high-quality downloads (track-by-track or as a whole album) and a physical CD copy (standard and deluxe versions)

*All the tracks would go to one place for CD mastering, with the downloads probably going unmastered

*Prices would be kept as low as possible - any profit would go towards reimbursing anyone who's worked on the album in any capacity and/or printing more copies

I know it's a total pipedream but as long as we keep money out of the equation until the latest possible moment then all there is to lose is time, and judging by some of the postcounts around here we're pretty good at that anyway Anyway, consider this thread the place for all general discussion/comments/critique/whatever about the idea. Whaddya think?

*EDIT:* join the ss.org album usergroup and let people know what you're willing/able to contribute!


----------



## liamh (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes!
Great idea, there's some amazing musicians here and I'd buy it in a heartbeat


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 3, 2009)

So, like an album where the guys of the forum makes songs together, or just a collection of songs made by members separately?


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 3, 2009)

Definitely the latter. I'm not even gonna pretend the former would be in any was possible


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 3, 2009)

Would this be individual recordings, or if a forum member is in a band can we send in a band recording?


----------



## TomParenteau (Jul 3, 2009)

I would buy it.


----------



## Arminius (Jul 3, 2009)

I would love something like this, but i think it would be a good idea to let those who wanted to try to get a song together as a group. For example, i would love to contribute, but all i can record is a guitar (and not even that until my pod comes in), and very few people want to listen to a guitar by itself for a whole song.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 3, 2009)

Id totally buy it and would want to be on it for sure. 
i got songs for it


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 3, 2009)

This is a potentially great album, due to the eclectic tastes and talents many members of this board have. 

I know that I'd like to contribute (if DDD, dj et al thought it suitable ) .

As for collaborating with other members... That would be great in the sense that it would provide a more "unified" song, but might be a little hard to orchestrate.

I call dibs on collaborating with Demoniac!


----------



## liamh (Jul 3, 2009)

I'd also love to contribute..
I think writing music is definately my forte, more so then actually playing guitar
Btw, is there anyway of recording the music, then sending it to bulb to get it mixed?


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2009)

I'd buy it. No 6 strings allowed.


----------



## renzoip (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'd buy it. No 6 strings allowed.


 
Agree!


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 3, 2009)

Ckackley said:


> Would this be individual recordings, or if a forum member is in a band can we send in a band recording?



Both would be welcome, definitely.



Aysakh said:


> I would love something like this, but i think it would be a good idea to let those who wanted to try to get a song together as a group. For example, i would love to contribute, but all i can record is a guitar (and not even that until my pod comes in), and very few people want to listen to a guitar by itself for a whole song.



I'm not saying that that sort of thing would be disallowed, just that it's riduculous to think we could ever churn out an album's worth of material in any reasonable amount of time if all the tracks were recorded that way.


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 3, 2009)

I do not have the abilities to create a complete song (i.e. guitar, drums, bass, vocals etc) but I would love to collaborate with someone.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 4, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I call dibs on collaborating with Demoniac!



 

I think it's a great idea. The amount of incredible talent on this board is mind-blowing, and i'd pick it up in a heartbeat.



Rick said:


> I'd buy it. No 6 strings allowed.



What if, like me at the moment, you have no strings in the music?


----------



## friendforafoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Sonuvabitch. You did post the idea  Kick ass dude!

Of course you know I'm down (as I mentioned earlier) and I have a few people from the Recording Studio side already wanting to contribute to make this happen. I hope more people really take this into consideration because I think it'd be great for the site, great for some us musicians trying to make a name for ourselves, and we will all probably get laid (that includes you too ladies) ...  joking about that last part of course.

But seriously, spread the word everyone!



DDDorian said:


> People have periodically brought the idea of a ss.org album up over the years, and I've received quite a few PMs about the idea since Song Of The Month started a month ago. Generally I've been pretty hesitant about the whole thing as it'll be a total clusterfuck getting dozens of people to come together on a single project over the internet, especially here where we seem to get hung up on the tiniest details At this point, though, I'm beginning to wonder: why the hell not? Might as well give it a shot.
> 
> Ideally I'd aim to have everything sorted and finalised by January - an arbitrary deadline, but it'll do for now. Here are my very rough ideas on what the final product might be:
> 
> ...


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Jul 7, 2009)

I think Keith should do all the tracks.

/thread


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 7, 2009)

i agree i would buy it, here are a few suggestions for the name (where i got the idea from) :

- 7 deadly sins (tribute to Iron Maiden)
- 7 ways to heaven (tribute to "stair"way to heaven)
- 777 : THE number of the beast / why restrict yourself to 666 ? 

if i come up with others i will let you know, but of course "no 6 strings allowed" is a killer!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 7, 2009)

I throw my hat into the ring. If anyone wants to collaborate with me or otherwise listen to my music then my MySpace Music is at Iodine Sky [NEW SONGS!!!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads .

Feel free to PM me here or email me on there if you want.

I really would love to be a part of this...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 7, 2009)

If people wanted it, I wouldn't mind donating a chaosanct track


----------



## TomParenteau (Jul 7, 2009)

I can tell the people on this site are advanced players. No 6-strings allowed! This will be a killer record.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 7, 2009)

Very cool idea


----------



## synrgy (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm interested for sure. I've got tons of tunes in the pipe that ought to be ready by January.

I'm also very interested in collaberation. Any of you who might be interested in doing something together, let me know. I'm almost guaranteed to say 'yes' if you use Ableton 8 as your primary sequencer/host, assuming we like each other's styles, anyway.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet idea! I would be honored to contribute a song or two. I am also available to mix/master the album if needed. There are some face-melting musicians here. I mean FACEMELTING.. like turn your fucking face into GRAVY.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

no 6 strings? really?


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> What if, like me at the moment, you have no strings in the music?



Then you'll play triangle and kazoo.



Scar Symmetry said:


> no 6 strings? really?



Yes. This place is called *sevenstring.org* for a reason.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yes. This place is called *sevenstring.org* for a reason.



Alright, so no 8+ string guitars either. Tell that to the custom owners.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Alright, so no 8+ string guitars either. Tell that to the custom owners.



Go start eightstring.org, then.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Alright, so no 8+ string guitars either. Tell that to the custom owners.





synrgy said:


> Go start eightstring.org, then.



Both of you do realize this place merged with another ERG forum a while back right? So it's not really sevenstring dot org.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

this place has Standard Guitars and ERG forums so I feel it should be more open minded in it's contribution rules


----------



## Arminius (Jul 7, 2009)

I think if an album were to be made with sevenstring.org on the title, it should be at least predominately seven string based. Anyway, what can you play on a six that you can't on a seven?


----------



## damigu (Jul 7, 2009)

i'd definitely be interested to hear/buy it. i don't expect to have any completed music anytime soon so i likely won't contribute.

i do have 2 logistical thoughts to offer:

1/ due to limited space (even if it would be a 2 disc set), do i smell a voting contest to see what gets on and what doesn't?! or will this be more of a "submit to the mods, they will choose and surprise us all" type of thing?

2/ any thoughts of limiting song length? while i hate the idea of putting caps on artistry, it would be pretty unfair if a couple 10 minute songs dominated the available time and resulted in fewer people getting to be part of it, you know?




Scar Symmetry said:


> no 6 strings? really?



i wouldn't sweat it. it's not like anyone would really know anyway.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> I think if an album were to be made with sevenstring.org on the title, it should be at least predominately seven string based. Anyway, what can you play on a six that you can't on a seven?



what if it's already recorded though?

that's the only way I could contribute really, if people wanted me to, that is.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 7, 2009)

Personally, any limiting on the instruments used is foolish. While we *are* sevenstring.org, some of us aren't 7 string players, and come here for the wealth of knowledge that is on tap. Putting a ban on any guitar that doesn't have 7 strings would also mean that several of some of the nicest guitars on this site wouldn't be able to "have their voice."

I get the feeling that some of you guys weren't being serious, but for the sake of being hypothetical, I'll take it as if you were.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 7, 2009)

If the music kicks ass, I don't think it even matters what guitar you play it on.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Arminius (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess i agree with you, as long as the songs represent sevenstring.org it has my support.

Oh, and i'd love to collaborate with anyone willing to try out a new tuning i've been playing around with.


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> that's the only way I could contribute really, if people wanted me to, that is.


I think I speak for everyone when I say that we do.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## PeteyG (Jul 7, 2009)

I think this sounds like an awesome idea, I know I'd be happy to try out one of the Red Seas Fire songs, and I'll have a word with Nolly about it too.

As for the 6 and 7 string thing, the song I'm thinking of is in a tuning we are using until we both have seven strings, and then will be played on the sevens, so that's my argument, haha. But yeah I think constricting it to 7 strings will also make to alienate any prospective younglings who aren't 7 string players, who would be good additions to the community. It also just has a bit of an elitist taste to it attitude wise that probably wouldn't advertise us all too well.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

I play a 7 string I just don't use it in my band... yet


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 7, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I throw my hat into the ring. If anyone wants to collaborate with me or otherwise listen to my music then my MySpace Music is at Iodine Sky [NEW SONGS!!!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads .
> 
> Feel free to PM me here or email me on there if you want.
> 
> I really would love to be a part of this...



  Im not sure just how to collaborate though, i cant record vocals or guitar, and teh only program i have is FL Studio 



Scar Symmetry said:


> this place has Standard Guitars and ERG forums so I feel it should be more open minded in it's contribution rules



This.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you really think we're gonna get enough entries to start vetoing people for missing a string? I don't, and even if we did I'm not about to start. You gotta remember that for every five people that says they're in to collaborate we'll be lucky to get just one track between them so I find it hard to think of a scenario where every song couldn't feature a seven-string anyway, if they really felt they had to use one.

As for what will/won't make it onto the CD: it'll be up to the mods to make the final decision, I guess, but that decision will be heavily influenced by general opinion. Basically, what I want to see is diversity - I expect to hear a billion djent-alikes and such, so if you present a rock song or a jazz tune or whatever (and it doesn't suck) then you'll stand a much better chance of making it to the album, in my opinion.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 8, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> djent


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


>





*No.*


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Im not sure just how to collaborate though, i cant record vocals or guitar, and teh only program i have is FL Studio



I can record all the guitar, you can record all the drum and synth stuff! You can write guitar parts and just send them to me in Guitar Pro or Power Tab files.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 8, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I can record all the guitar, you can record all the drum and synth stuff! You can write guitar parts and just send them to me in Guitar Pro or Power Tab files.



Guitar... pr..o?

I can record everything and export it as a .wav file, or an mp3  That's it  So to collaborate will require patience on whoevers part, cos i _can_ change the mix up a bit, but only after the guitar is on top (so it will require me to re-mix my contribution and then resend it part so it works better on top of the guitar).



caughtinamosh said:


> *No.*


----------



## PeteyG (Jul 8, 2009)

For people who have things they'd like to put forward to be on this, but have no way of recording, I'd be happy to try and record things for them if they have guitar pro or any other kind of tab files, or even just the MIDI files would do. I have all summer and it might be fun to record some other things, as long as I can technically do it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Do you really think we're gonna get enough entries to start vetoing people for missing a string?



I hope that we do!



DDDorian said:


> if you present a rock song or a jazz tune or whatever (and it doesn't suck) then you'll stand a much better chance of making it to the album, in my opinion.



which is why - if this album happens - I would like to contribute


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 8, 2009)

PeteyG said:


> For people who have things they'd like to put forward to be on this, but have no way of recording, I'd be happy to try and record things for them if they have guitar pro or any other kind of tab files, or even just the MIDI files would do. I have all summer and it might be fun to record some other things, as long as I can technically do it.



I can actually do that too, i can export it all as MIDI files


----------



## Senensis (Jul 8, 2009)

Great idea, i would love to contribute but my writing skills are limited :/ If anyone needs a 7 stringer with decent gear to play a couple of parts, send me a PM


----------



## Arminius (Jul 8, 2009)

Edit: please forget this post


----------



## ryzorzen (Jul 8, 2009)

6 strings are allowed, as long as it's on a bass! lawl
this is such a cool idea, hope it doesn't bomb!


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 12, 2009)

I think this would be awesome. And I would love to contribute, but I have no decent recording software and even if I did I don't have gear plugin to record guitar for a track. And I don't have a bass, or a way to program drums for a good beat. Maybe when my band gets into the writing/recording phase and we have some good recording software I'll toss that into the ring. I think it would be cool to be on a compilation cd like this.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 15, 2009)

If you people are really serious about this I can try about having a sub-forum made specifically for the project. I still worry that we'll end up with dozens of people who want to collaborate and no finished songs at the end, though.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 15, 2009)

Procrastination will always be a problem for a lot of us.  However, I think that there will be some genuinely great contributions from some of the more productive members of this board. I know that I will *try* and get something together, but other things might get in the way (school, money etc - all of the boring things ). I don't think that it would hurt to have another forum added.


----------



## PeteyG (Jul 15, 2009)

Well me and Nolly have something, we're waiting on our synth guy to get his arse in gear and then we'll basically have something ready to contribute, either way I think this would be an awesome thing to happen.

I think it might be a good thing to make a sub-forum, I think we could maybe even make this an annual thing, which would be cool.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 17, 2009)

^ Thats a fuck-awesome idea, an annual compilation  Assuming, of course, that this first attempt isnt a complete and total bust 

Also, i'm in to contribute something, though somebody else will have to add vocals if it has to have them 

Assuming y'all want me


----------



## Scali (Jul 17, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> If you people are really serious about this I can try about having a sub-forum made specifically for the project. I still worry that we'll end up with dozens of people who want to collaborate and no finished songs at the end, though.


 
Perhaps it would be a good idea to have a few experienced songwriters/producers to assist people in getting things done.
Eg, if someone has recorded a few riffs and things, but got stuck, they can help him 'fill in the blanks'.


----------



## Fionn (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm up for that, got fcuk loads of stuff written and I'm pretty well versed in production and compostion etc, I can program drums for people too, I got BFD2 and a shit load of noice plugins! PM me if anyone is interested. I'll post a link to some tunes later once I've uploaded some recent ones!

okay uploads in progress

SoundClick artist: Singularity Shred - Heavy Metal based instrumentals (sometimes with vocals)!

check out the ones with (mastered) in the titles, they are all works in progress none are "finished" but when the hell are things ever!!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 17, 2009)

i am not good enough to participate in recording but i will by all means buy that CD because from what i have heard / seen there are some serious musicians here.

Who is looking at the graphics aspect? there is a guy in the "art" forum who does some amazing drawings, maybe we could have a grpahics of all the musicians with their axes in a kind of cartoon / superheroe way?

Any other ideas?


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 17, 2009)

If/when the forum goes up there'll be separate threads just so we can determine how many people are willing/able to provide finished tracks and who's willing/able to collaborate, just to get a clear idea of how much material there might actually be.

As for artwork and all that stuff, I'm not even gonna think about it until the album itself is guaranteed.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 17, 2009)

^DDDorian, yes i understand where you come from. just to give you a heads up, i pm'ed Daybean (1st page, superman and else, many many drawings in this thread) as his work looks bad-ass to let him know about your thread and asking him if he would be up for the graphics..

i hope this idea materializes...sounds totally awesome!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> I do not have the abilities to create a complete song (i.e. guitar, drums, bass, vocals etc) but I would love to collaborate with someone.



i have a drum program and a bass... let's do it


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 17, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i have a drum program and a bass... let's do it


 
me too...although i do not like the drum program..so i can bass too!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2009)

sweeeeet. cuz im not really that great at it. but i'm learning quickly. i'm working on that 8 finger tapping thing 

so are there any restrictions on genres? (i haven't read the thread very carefully so if it's already been answered in here my bad)

or does it make the cut if the people say it makes the cut?


----------



## damigu (Jul 17, 2009)

Fionn said:


> check out the ones with (mastered) in the titles, they are all works in progress none are "finished" but when the hell are things ever!!!



leonardo da vinci once wrote that "art is never finished, only abandoned."


----------



## Nick (Jul 17, 2009)

if youl take members bands songs im deffinetly in. We start pre production on sunday this week so i should have finished product by october w00t


----------



## Arminius (Jul 17, 2009)

I would love to work with somebody. I don't have much in the way of recording gear so i could only contribute through writing though. Anyone wanna pick me up? I would probably do best writing death or black metal.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 17, 2009)

Nick said:


> if youl take members bands songs im deffinetly in. We start pre production on sunday this week so i should have finished product by october w00t



jealous



Aysakh said:


> I would love to work with somebody. I don't have much in the way of recording gear so i could only contribute through writing though. Anyone wanna pick me up? I would probably do best writing death or black metal.



that sounds pretty good, man. i have stuff to record, but my monitoring situatioon is not so good. haven't dabbled in death metal in a while, but i have roots in death/melodic metal. i'd be down.


----------



## ryzorzen (Jul 21, 2009)

hey guys if you aren't able to able to program drums with great samples i can help you out for this project. program them using the general midi drum sounds and send me the midi file, i can then run it through dfh and bus the audio out. i can then send you all those drum tracks for your mixing and editing pleasure. im super busy but i can make time if it's for this project 

heck if someone has quality guitar pro or powertab files and can't record, i'll do it up if i dig the tune!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

ok so, DDDorian had a great idea.

it is summer so where are the master guitarist at?

let's get serious who is in?

C'mon that would be awesome, if Lady Gaga can have an album....


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 22, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> let's get serious who is in?


I'm in, I'm not a master guitarist, I'm a master bass player, there's a huge difference  just kidding, either way, I'm down for collaborating as a bass player, also I have Finale 2009 so I can program some orchestral stuff.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

ok, so i don't know how this is going to work, but can you create a bass / drums (if oyu can program) track(s) and we try to find people to jam on it and record it? (on soundclick for instance?)

i think some of us are going to have to kick start it to try to see if something will come out of it. 

I am not that good...*cough* *cough* but i will for sure try!!!


----------



## Fionn (Jul 22, 2009)

i'm in!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 22, 2009)

i've been discussing this with ay sahk he seems pretty serious about doing this. we could probably use a little help if someone is down to help out with drum tracking and whatever else you wanna bring to the table. i'm open to whatever.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 22, 2009)

ok, so :

Brendan : Bass and prgramming
Ralphy : bad guitar playing
Fionn : guitar
Konfyouzd & Ay sahk : guitar and other bits.

i think it would be cool if we had a singer.

So here's the plan : 

Brendan if you can crate a sample drum / bass track and shuv it on SoundClick - Free MP3 music download and much, much more. so we can download it and practice / come up with something.

Then maybe we would have found a singer?

What do you guys reckon, shall we give it a week to try and come up with stuff?

If you are up let's PM and talk about the logistics?

Let's do this Mofos!!!

Ralphy


----------



## Fionn (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah sounds cool, i can program/track drums i've got BFD2 (and 1), i can track guitars etc but I can't re-amp. Drums wise I can improvise over guitar tracks recorded to clicks or, you can send me MIDI. Or I can program so random drum beats or use some rhm templates that come with bfd (some pretty sweet ones there) and bounce a few loops or a whole track and upload to soundclick, just tell me what sort of stuff ya want and i'll have a pop (prolly satuarday now tho)

i just seen your post sounds cool, i can do drums if needed...


----------



## Arminius (Jul 22, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> Konfyouzd & Ay sahk : guitar and other bits.



 

should be



ralphy1976 said:


> Konfyouzd & *Aysakh* : guitar and other bits.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 23, 2009)

I haven't actually spoken to Alex about the sub-forum yet, still waiting on a reply about all the other stuff I've requested before I bring it up. When it does go up, however, there'll definitely be a distinction made between people/bands contributing their own material and potential collaborators, so sorting this stuff out shouldn't be too bothersome.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 23, 2009)

Moved to General Music, just to make sure everyone sees the thread.

Until the subforum goes up, I've started a new usergroup for those interesting in contributing to the album. If you think you can participate in any way, be it by offering up your own song, recording/collaborating with others or even stuff like artwork, then state so on the usergroup so we can get a clear gauge on who's capable of doing what. Here's the new group:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/groups/62-sevenstring-org-album-cast-and-crew.html

Keep all the general discussion and whatnot to this thread - the usergroup is more for organisational purposes and should be kept uncluttered.


----------



## Variant (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm 100% in on this, I think it's overdue to happen. And I think I can speak for the respective members of *The Surfacing* and &#9829;*Kankles*&#9829; by saying they'd be down as well. There are two ways we can do this, I think:

*1.* A band by band thing where each of the ss.org bands would contribute a dedicated track for the album... which would be good as it would let bands operate as usual in their environments, but would suck for those not in bands.  Frankly, many talented guys would be left out, which leads to...
*
2.* Nuclear Blast Allstars style, with one/two/multiple people spearheading the project, and different combinations of people contributing tracks. This creates more of a creative dynamic between people but imparts the issue of distance between members making the whole idea harder to manage. Put me in to manage a crew/song. That's pretty much my gig. 

Unfortunately, I think we've lost a lot of potentially great contributors to mg.org, *but* it'd be nice to see who here can really throw something in. There are a lot of new people. I'd like to see, at the least, minimal participation on all the higher profile members here, or at least as many as we can get. Maybe if there was some type of FTP + board where we could forge alliances and pass our work back and for for people to comp their parts. Just an idea.

As for barring 6/8/9/etc. stings... _*NOT*_ a good idea. People come onto this forum for more than the commonality of seven strings. I think if the the idea of extended range and pushing the boundaries of the conventional eclectic guitar is present, then we're golden. I, for one, am employing a bari sixer as my main axe these days.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Jul 23, 2009)

And can anyone contribute? Cause I´m totally in for that..


----------



## Variant (Jul 23, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Thats a fuck-awesome idea, an annual compilation  Assuming, of course, that this first attempt isnt a complete and total bust
> 
> Also, i'm in to contribute something, though somebody else will have to add vocals if it has to have them
> 
> Assuming y'all want me



Well, The Surfacing is three vocalists. Two growlers (myself, and Marco) and one growler+Chino/Maynard over-the-top vocal guy, Josh. 

Demoniac: I also use FL-Studio for all my programming so that would mesh well with the way I do things.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with the majority of what you said The only thing I don't agree with is all the people we've "lost" to mg.org - there's no-one over there who isn't welcome here, and quite a few of them continue to at least browse ss.org, so there's nothing stopping them from pitching in if they so choose

As for the two approaches you mentioned, we'll probably have to go with a mix of the two as I don't imagine we'll get enough standalone band/project submissions for a whole album, or enough collaborators for an entirely collaborative album. The whole idea of the usergroup is to get a clear and concise overview of who's doing what. It's a precursor to the subforum that I'll eventually get around to having made.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

@variant : i think singer and growlers will be tricky to find, but i am sure we can find a decent amount of guitarist, bass plyers, drum players, DJ, programers..etc...


----------



## Variant (Jul 23, 2009)

^


Edit:

I vote we call the crews "*alliances*", and give them names... like *The Somethingorother Alliance*. 

Just an idea. And to prevent confusion, we could use both screen names and real names like *Variant - Ryan Miller*, etc.



ralphy1976 said:


> @variant : i think singer and growlers will be tricky to find, but i am sure we can find a decent amount of guitarist, bass plyers, drum players, DJ, programers..etc...



I think there's probably enough of us in bands to find some vocalists by proxy. I also expect with all the shedder, electronica, prog, etc. love that a certain portion of the songs will be instrumental and I'm good with that.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

ok, i'll dish the dirt (yes super moderator, you were right) :

A few guys and I talked yesterday and decided to give this a go. So i decided to set up a blog where we could chat, exchange ideas, videos..etc.. to make this fruitful.

I think it will also avoid to have both our PM boxes here and personal email clogged up with some back and forth exchanges of idea.

I don't know if it is going to work, but we can only try...and the Blog's name is Killa

"7 deadly strings"..


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 23, 2009)

While I'm here, I might as well pimp the Song Of The Month process - at the very least the winning SOTM tracks should be a preorder bonus or something.


----------



## Variant (Jul 23, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> As for the two approaches you mentioned, we'll probably have to go with a mix of the two as I don't imagine we'll get enough standalone band/project submissions for a whole album, or enough collaborators for an entirely collaborative album. The whole idea of the usergroup is to get a clear and concise overview of who's doing what. It's a precursor to the subforum that I'll eventually get around to having made.



Definitely, and like a lot of collobro albums, no one's limited to just one "pod", just be sure your work ethic can span what you get into. 

*Also, we should give this a good announcement so as many people on ss.org know its happening. Feel more than free and confident to contact individual members who you would like to work with about getting involved!*


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 23, 2009)

Hell, I'm in! I can either donate a track or write something new, I have a few collabs in the pipeline already too  Let's get it OWWN!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

i say young man, please do join the group!!! (in my best cambridgeshire accent what! what!)


----------



## Scali (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll see if I can finish a song I've been working on with a friend of mine. May be a good candidate for the album.
Not sure if this has been answered before, but I'll ask anyway:
What do do when you finished a track? Do you put it online somewhere, or mail it to someone, and what format? I suppose the best would be to have 16 bit 44.1 KHz WAV files, so they will go on CD 'as is'?
As for the 'download', how about having FLAC files available? They'd have the same quality as the CD, unlike mp3. Perhaps there could be both a FLAC and an mp3 download... or people could convert to mp3 themselves, if they like. I know I'd go for FLAC.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd be very up for this too, I have lots of recording facilities (big mixer, cubase), I can re-amp stuff (axe-fx), do drum programming (superior 2 + MF) and also contribute some of my song material.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 23, 2009)

The process for delivering completed tracks will depend on what we decide to do in regards to mastering, ie whether to master the album as a whole, leave the mastering to each invididual or not bother. I will say that people shouldn't post final tracks/mixes on the board - works in progress, sure, but leave the finished product as a surprise

Of course, this is all moot unless we get enough interest for an entire album, which is the main focus for now.


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 23, 2009)

Variant said:


> I'm 100% in on this, I think it's overdue to happen. And I think I can speak for the respective members of *The Surfacing* and &#9829;*Kankles*&#9829; by saying they'd be down as well.



Way to twist my arm...


----------



## PeteyG (Jul 23, 2009)

Is anyone up for working on a more rock/hardcore styled track? By which I mean kind of like bands such as Cave In and Converge. Just got the new Cave In EP and I'm totally in the state of mind to do one like that.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jul 23, 2009)

This is a great idea, hope it takes off. It's lit a fire under my ass to *actually* commit something to tape! I can record/program drums, guitar, bass, piano/synth etc. & know a couple of ok vocalists, so why not?

Is anybody thinking of contributing non-guitar based music, or is that just a whole new level of blasphemy  after all, we're a community, not an instrument, right?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 23, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> The process for delivering completed tracks will depend on what we decide to do in regards to mastering, ie whether to master the album as a whole, leave the mastering to each invididual or not bother. I will say that people shouldn't post final tracks/mixes on the board - works in progress, sure, but leave the finished product as a surprise
> 
> Of course, this is all moot unless we get enough interest for an entire album, which is the main focus for now.



It should be mastered in whole to avoid surprising volume differences between songs and to have a more fluid frequency range on the tracks. 

I can provide whole songs, guitar tracks and mastering service. If you want..


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It should be mastered in whole to avoid surprising volume differences between songs and to have a more fluid frequency range on the tracks.
> 
> I can provide whole songs, guitar tracks and mastering service. If you want..


 
I think to make this fair, Keith, it should be a 

Keith's album (dark side) Vs ss.org (the force)!!! 

See i am even refering to something i do not like!!!!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Jul 23, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> I think to make this fair, Keith, it should be a
> 
> Keith's album (dark side) Vs ss.org (the force)!!!
> 
> See i am even refering to something i do not like!!!!




I would lose!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I would lose!


 
 mmm...deep the dark side of the force is

 not under estimate it you must

man i am starting to get the jist of this Sitar Wars thingy!!!

Fair enough Keith!!!


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 23, 2009)

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> Is anybody thinking of contributing non-guitar based music, or is that just a whole new level of blasphemy  after all, we're a community, not an instrument, right?



Personally, I wouldn't mind at all. Don't think too many others will agree, though. Diversity is what I wanna hear.



DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It should be mastered in whole to avoid surprising volume differences between songs and to have a more fluid frequency range on the tracks.



Well the problem with one person mastering all the tracks is that they'll either spend ridiculous amounts of time catering to the tons of musicians involved and it'll take years, or they'll go ahead and do whatever they want and then the musicians involved will start bitching about something or other It's a discussion best left for later, I think.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Personally, I wouldn't mind at all. Don't think too many others will agree, though. Diversity is what I wanna hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the problem with one person mastering all the tracks is that they'll either spend ridiculous amounts of time catering to the tons of musicians involved and it'll take years, or they'll go ahead and do whatever they want and then the musicians involved will start bitching about something or other *It's a discussion best left for later, I think*.


 
Maybe let's see how many tracks we get, and overall view as to which tracks should be included / why...and then mastering..?


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 23, 2009)

I just read through this thread today. I'm a noob to recording but this would give me an excuse to at least get something done.

I can do melodic shreddy stuff on guitar and possibly some listenable Dickinson-style vocals. Anything with Maiden and/or Cacophony influences would be awesome!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I just read through this thread today. I'm a noob to recording but this would give me an excuse to at least get something done.
> 
> I can do melodic shreddy stuff on guitar and possibly some listenable Dickinson-style vocals. Anything with Maiden and/or Cacophony influences would be awesome!


 
DICKINSON AS IN BRUCE DICKINSON?

THAT IS FREAKIN' AWESOME MAN!!! sorry got excited, CAPS lock was well..locked!!

have you got some sample of you singing on soundclick ? i've never heard someone who could be quite like bruce dickinson.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> DICKINSON AS IN BRUCE DICKINSON?
> 
> THAT IS FREAKIN' AWESOME MAN!!! sorry got excited, CAPS lock was well..locked!!
> 
> have you got some sample of you singing on soundclick ? i've never heard someone who could be quite like bruce dickinson.


yes... dickinson vocals would be badass...

or Lane Staley


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> yes... dickinson vocals would be badass...
> 
> *or Lane Staley*


 
funny you shoudl say that.....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> funny you shoudl say that.....



quite...


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 23, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> DICKINSON AS IN BRUCE DICKINSON?
> 
> THAT IS FREAKIN' AWESOME MAN!!! sorry got excited, CAPS lock was well..locked!!
> 
> have you got some sample of you singing on soundclick ? i've never heard someone who could be quite like bruce dickinson.



Hey I didn't say that I was good 

"possibly listenable" was written for a reason so don't get too excited yet 

Like I said I'm a noob to recording, I'll try to get something up this weekend as a sample.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 23, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Hey I didn't say that I was good
> 
> "possibly listenable" was written for a reason so don't get too excited yet
> 
> Like I said I'm a noob to recording, I'll try to get something up this weekend as a sample.


 
so am i!!! check your pms!!


----------



## RedSkull (Jul 23, 2009)

I can share a song of mine for the project if you think they might be worthy enough www.soundclick.com/redskulll


----------



## Xaios (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd be more than happy to finish the one song I have half-done here...

SoundClick artist: A Place Of Fate - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Imdeathcore (Jul 24, 2009)

i would love to contribute


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 27, 2009)

is is going to be EPIC


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 27, 2009)

indeed...but some work is needed guys so let's get working!!!

if Britney can do it, oopss we can do it one more time baby!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 27, 2009)

^ dammit... let's get britney to sing for us! 

she's gotta need work.


----------



## Senensis (Jul 28, 2009)

Are we planning on adding a "sevenstring.org's shittiest bunch" ? Only category I'd fit in seeing what I put out this week-end 

(yes, bump).


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 28, 2009)

I want in.

Collaborate with me, bitches.


----------



## Variant (Jul 28, 2009)

^
Get some pieces together over the next few weeks, and send 'em my way and I'll start adding riffage (I'll PM my email addy to you). Marco has an Adrenalinn III on the way so we'll have to debut some crazy beat-sync'd guitar noise on the "Bootgaze Alliance" track.


----------



## Bleak (Jul 28, 2009)

I plan on contributing, it just depends on what I can churn out in the next few weeks!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 29, 2009)

Variant said:


> ^
> Get some pieces together over the next few weeks, and send 'em my way and I'll start adding riffage (I'll PM my email addy to you). Marco has an Adrenalinn III on the way so we'll have to debut some crazy beat-sync'd guitar noise on the "Bootgaze Alliance" track.




 That is all.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm going into the studio next month to start work on my bands new cd..I wouldn't mind donating a track (which I was going to "debut" here anyways) from that.


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 29, 2009)

This seems to be going quite well, I really like the idea of it, and wish I could contribute. But there's almost no way I can record(well). Good luck on this everyone


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 29, 2009)

hmm.... surely this album has room for a ska song that utilizes 7 strings yes? I may have something by late august to contribute, hopefully earlier, depending on how my new band comes along.

Every collab needs a bit of skankin goodness


----------



## Ken (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll quote my own post from mg.org, dated 12/23/2008 when we tossed the idea around over there.



> Let me tell you a little story about website compilations and charities. I don't know what scope this compilation would have, but here's my experience with a well-intentioned, grand-scope effort.
> 
> 10 years ago, Glen Cianciulli, Eric Sands, and I did The Generation Ibanez Project. It was a compilation CD with members submitting songs from around the world. We did the whole thing via email, and snail mail (for the songs on cassette). CD burners were still 2k at that time.
> 
> ...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 29, 2009)

good point KEN, but i was not under the impression that we were going to officially publish a CD, or am i totally wrong?

I thought we were going to make a CD for us, resident here at SS.org and then if someone wants it we can always pay say $5 + P&P to one of the mods and that's about it?

DDDorian, your views please?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 29, 2009)

^ I'm pretty sure the idea was to proberly publish it  That, or we never got to the point of organising what was going to happen


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, or maybe (having read the start of the thread again) let's first see what kind of material we get, and then see if we can organise something so that us, members of SS.org can be proud of.

Or, we could simply do something like what Keith did : album which is free to download for everyone?


----------



## Meldville (Jul 29, 2009)

As stated in the usergroup, we'd definitely contribute a BW song. I'd love to work with someone and collaborate on a piece, but I'm so swamped at this point that I doubt I'd be able to


----------



## yevetz (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome idea! (sorry I wasn't read whole thread) but I have an idea

Why don't we get a 12 songs on a CD each year, but Song Of the Month voting? One year, one CD, 12 tracks


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 29, 2009)

there seems to be a lot of interest in this idea, is it actually going ahead?


----------



## Variant (Jul 29, 2009)

^
We should play it by ear, and worry more as individuals about getting songs/collaborations together... once enough are done, I think the mastering, art, publishing, etc. will be the easy part.



scottro202 said:


> hmm.... surely this album has room for a ska song that utilizes 7 strings yes? I may have something by late august to contribute, hopefully earlier, depending on how my new band comes along.
> 
> Every collab needs a bit of skankin goodness



You should PM Cadenhead/Marco, he's into to the big band & swing stuff, see if he wants to do something. I'm pretty sure he'd be down for it.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 29, 2009)

yevetz said:


> Awesome idea! (sorry I wasn't read whole thread) but I have an idea
> 
> Why don't we get a 12 songs on a CD each year, but Song Of the Month voting? One year, one CD, 12 tracks


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 29, 2009)

Ken said:


> I'll quote my own post from mg.org, dated 12/23/2008 when we tossed the idea around over there.



I totally agree with everything you said and I'm sure those are the same reasons that no-one's seriously thought about it here. Honestly, the only reason I even brought it up is because I started getting tons of people asking about it all of a sudden 

The actual process of choosing the tracklisting will be vaguely democratic, but even so, if we get to the point where tracks need to be cut I have absolutely no qualms about telling people their stuff isn't good enough. Not to be a dick about it or anything but there's plenty of time to write and refine your stuff and hundreds of knowledgable people here who can help you with the recording process so I like to think we can maintain a certain level of quality. Still, all of this hinges on people actually contributing tracks, so...



ralphy1976 said:


> good point KEN, but i was not under the impression that we were going to officially publish a CD, or am i totally wrong?
> 
> I thought we were going to make a CD for us, resident here at SS.org and then if someone wants it we can always pay say $5 + P&P to one of the mods and that's about it?
> 
> DDDorian, your views please?



Personally, I'd be inclined to print up a CD alongside a download, but like I've said a million times, I'm not thinking about anything until there's some guarantee that there'll actually be enough content for an album.



yevetz said:


> Awesome idea! (sorry I wasn't read whole thread) but I have an idea
> 
> Why don't we get a 12 songs on a CD each year, but Song Of the Month voting? One year, one CD, 12 tracks



I'd be happier about this idea if more people were active in voting for Song Of The Month I mean, the August winner will probably end up only having three or four votes, compared to the hundreds that GOTM winners get. It does make sense to do a CD like that, though



Scar Symmetry said:


> there seems to be a lot of interest in this idea, is it actually going ahead?



I have no idea It seems like 90% of the people who say they wanna contribute don't have any songs written or any means to record, which is why I'm not thinking about any of the peripheral stuff until we can ensure that there'll actually be music involved.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 30, 2009)

Variant said:


> You should PM Cadenhead/Marco, he's into to the big band & swing stuff, see if he wants to do something. I'm pretty sure he'd be down for it.


 
well this song would be from my new ska band that's forming. I dont even know if this band is going through, but if it does, I will definately donate a song for the album.


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 30, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> well this song would be from my new ska band that's forming. I dont even know if this band is going through, but if it does, I will definately donate a song for the album.



If it doesn't work out, or you want to do something different, let me know.


----------



## Looneygah1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Im a firm believer of "if it sounds good who cares".

I think it would be better having all kinds of guitars in the "album" Because if your listening to the music and you like it your not going to think "oh hey this is played with a 6 string GROSS" and turn it off, your going to bump that shit down the block =P

So i believe that 6's should definately be allowed on this project seems crazy not to let 6's be on =P

My 2 cents anyways


----------



## yevetz (Jul 30, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I'd be happier about this idea if more people were active in voting for Song Of The Month I mean, the August winner will probably end up only having three or four votes, compared to the hundreds that GOTM winners get. It does make sense to do a CD like that, though



man I honestly was use THE SEARCH but I wasn't find that voting, show me please


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 30, 2009)

cadenhead said:


> If it doesn't work out, or you want to do something different, let me know.



OK thanks man, I definately will!!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 30, 2009)

The best thing also, is there can always be a 2nd album, and so on. So if people don't get on the first album, they could go on the next one.

I'd be down possibly, I'd love to play something (bass or guitar maybe on someones song) but I'll see if I can write anything decent enough in the near future to submit.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 31, 2009)

I wrote most of a track for this last Friday and finally got around to making a rough recording of it this evening. The thing actually sounds halfway decent!

Whether we end up with a CD or not, this is the first time I've been able to write a (mostly) complete song so I'm happy.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 31, 2009)

I've started something today. Have way more time tomorrow to keep going. Kinda sucks that i don't have speakers to listen to it on though


----------



## damigu (Jul 31, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> The best thing also, is there can always be a 2nd album, and so on. So if people don't get on the first album, they could go on the next one.



not necessarily.

without meaning to be an ass, a lot of material is going to be cut simply because it is shit.
and i say that with all due respect to all of the forum members, but while some on here are amazing songwriters, the fact is that many of us simply don't have what it takes to write a decent song even though a lot of us think we write killer material.

if it didn't make the 1st album chances are that it wouldn't make the 2nd album either, unless there were a lot fewer submissions for the 2nd album and so a lot less choice material to pick over the mundane/average (or below average) that most of us would actually create.

have you ever listened to the mixes that people have submitted to things like celldweller's and NIN's remix contests?
while some of them are amazing, the vast majority of them are mediocre at best. everyone with a guitar (or, in the case of celldweller/NIN's contests, everyone with a computer) thinks they're a musician.
(i'm including myself in these comments since it's been a long time since i've shared any music i've written so i don't really know how other people would perceive it--what i've been writing might be garbage)


there will be some hurt feelings, no doubt about that.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 31, 2009)

@damigu : no i totally agree with you here, but i am taking part in trying to be one of those. Why? well it is a challenge for me that's for sure, it forces me to push myself and try new things, rythm..etc..and also to have some peer feedback, whether good or bad...

What i have noticed is that i have a "style" which is totally different to what i thought i could play. As you said we are all "metallica" in our own little bedroom!!!

I am currently sharing ideas with 4 other guys, we are all over the world and it is very interesting and stimulating. We bounce ideas off eachother and what if we don't make the cut : 

well at least we would have had fun, our stuff will be on soundclick .. and everyone will be able to say, yeah i tried and i "virtually" played with some kick ass dudes!!!


----------



## damigu (Jul 31, 2009)

don't get me wrong--i'm not saying "don't try." definitely *DO* try! i am all for this forum album idea. i think it's awesome.
if i had the time right now, i'd flesh out my favorites of my own material to try and make it on there.

i'm just saying that people should mentally/emotionally prepare themselves for their songs not being included if something like that would affect them.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## DDDorian (Aug 18, 2009)

What a surprise, the idea dropped and nothing got done Oh well.


----------



## damigu (Aug 18, 2009)

apparently, we all have ADD and have long moved on to other thoughts. 
good to know i ain't the only one with ADD!


----------



## Scali (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll get you a track, don't worry 
It's just that recording music is not on the top of my priority list at this time.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm getting there mang, i just have to you know... _make_ the music first  which can take some time


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's time for a bump again 

I have nearly a full track down, then i can send it to Mr. Variant for some guitars/vocals/more processing


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 7, 2009)

So is anyone making any progress on this?


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I have a collab in the works


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm also making some headway  THough i had to wait for my PC to get fixed


----------



## shaneroo (Sep 7, 2009)

wow, this is the first time i saw this post..... i'd be happy to do a solo or a riff or two...


----------



## damigu (Sep 8, 2009)

depending on how long it takes to get enough songs together, i just might take part.
i know what song of mine i'd want to use, but i still need to come up with lyrics, vocals, and drums (and all 3 of those are the slowest process for me).


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think I'll contribute with an instrumental track. 
However I need to know if there is a time limit. 
Because if I'm allowed the track can become quite lenghty (in that case I'll probably add stuff like percussion solo, a bass solo...).



shaneroo said:


> wow, this is the first time i saw this post..... i'd be happy to do a solo or a riff or two...



If you want you can play that solo in my track and/or play some heavy riff.
It's supposed to be a sort of fusion track however there is going to be a heavy part in the middle of it and I'd be really happy to "outsource" a riff and/or a solo to you 

PS. DDDorian: I already worked on 2 compilations of electronic music (soulseek italia compilation 1 and 2 ) both contributing with tracks and managing the process of selecting tracks etc (I was the admin of the soulseek italia forum). If you need some help with the organization count me in.


----------



## Arminius (Sep 8, 2009)

We've got one whole song (thank god for troyguitar ), and about 20 or so snippets.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 8, 2009)

iv got one song thats been finished for ages


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2009)

i need to get back on this.  

i've been slackin'


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 8, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> So is anyone making any progress on this?


 
I have a few song ideas written. Thing is, a lot of it was written on 6ers  plus, I have no recording gear whatsoever. That should change in the next 2 weeks, though .

I have this sorta djenty-groovy idea going written on a 7, if anyone's interested on doing a collab, PM me. I hope to have it recorded in about 2 weeks .

I have a buttload of ska stuff too. Interested, PM me. maybe someone can add some 7 on my 6er ska songs 

I'm guessing on a SEVENstring.org album, the songs have to have at least SOME 7, huh? 

O, and how about somebody makes a myspace for these songs. Like, we could collect all the songs on a myspace, so even if you don't get on the album, you could still have your music out there. Thoughts?


----------



## damigu (Sep 8, 2009)

74n4LL0 said:


> Because if I'm allowed the track can become quite lenghty (in that case I'll probably add stuff like percussion solo, a bass solo...).



that just reminded me of an old joke inspired by "inna gadda da vida"...

a couple's plan lands at an island resort and as they disembark the plane, they hear some tribal drumming off in the distance, adding to the ambiance of their vacation.
as they're sight seeing all day long, they head the drumming constantly in the background.
finally they're at the end of they're first day and trying to sleep, but that damned drumming is still going on!
so they call down to the concierge and ask what's going on with the drums and if it can be stopped.
and the concierge replies, "no, no, no! you no want drum stop. when drum solo stop, bass solo start!"


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 8, 2009)

My band has a couple songs that I think would fit perfectly. I'll only use one of them, but would you prefer an instrumental or a song with vocals?


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 8, 2009)

why not make a 2 disc or even 3 disc digipak or something? that would rock xD have pictures next to the names of the bands in the booklet and the album artwork next to it in little thumbnails.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 9, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> I'm guessing on a SEVENstring.org album, the songs have to have at least SOME 7, huh?



Ideally it would, but I don't see why it has to include seven-string playing, or guitar playing at all, really. This is about showcasing songs and songwriters above everything else, I say.



NegaTiveXero said:


> My band has a couple songs that I think would fit perfectly. I'll only use one of them, but would you prefer an instrumental or a song with vocals?



Variety is the spice of life, as they say. Either way is cool.



-mouse- said:


> why not make a 2 disc or even 3 disc digipak or something? that would rock xD have pictures next to the names of the bands in the booklet and the album artwork next to it in little thumbnails.



Because there probably won't even be enough finished material for one disc, that's why People are jumping too far ahead. Show us you have the material and then we can work out all the specifics.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 9, 2009)

^ I agree with him. We should totally release a 12 disc special uber gold limited psycho "7string.org ultimate" metal edition digipack, limited to a run of 2. We'd make billions :maniacalDrEvillaugh:




















/maniacalDrEvillaugh...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 9, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> What a surprise, the idea dropped and nothing got done Oh well.



well is there some kind of deadline on this thing? Should give people some time to get stuff together. A full cd wont come in a night.

in the original post you said January, thats still long ways away -_- something will get done by then im sure.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 9, 2009)

NickCormier said:


> well is there some kind of deadline on this thing? Should give people some time to get stuff together. A full cd wont come in a night.
> 
> in the original post you said January, thats still long ways away -_- something will get done by then im sure.



The plan was to have everything done by the beginning of next year - tracklist assembled and mastered, artwork done, CDs pressed, etc. That was just a hypothetical deadline I pulled out of my arse, but at the same time, I'd been getting so many people PM'ing me about what a good idea it would be and then when we actually put it out there it turns out that 80% of those interested want to "collaborate" or daydream about deluxe collectors' editions and shit. I know I probably sound overly pessimistic, but I don't think the issue here is time.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 9, 2009)

^ I've been brainstorming with some guys. We've been making some progress but we haven't started on a definite song just yet. We're still kinda trying to figure out what direction we have to go in.

Plus there are the obvious distractions like work and women (normally the latter wouldn't take up so much time but I'm a lonely lonely man...  )

I'm still in this thing, though.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Nov 5, 2009)

So...
how this thing proceeding?
I've got the song (in my mind) only have to record it.
It'll be ready in a month (the only timeconsuming part will be record the drums)


----------

